# finished crochet projects



## Dragon (Jul 18, 2022)

sormebody i dont remember who asked me to post pictures of the crochet project i just finished so here they are the first one is the head of the alagator hidy box the head is unbutton so you can take the pringles box to get tothe hidy tail which is behind the pringles . the white is suppose eveto be the teeth. the next one is the alagator .standing up then the tail of the alagator and with the pringles can out. the rest are varis pictures of the alagator then the turtle change purse i wiped up when i was sitting outside then theres the alagator pencle case i dont think you can tll i somehow missed 8 rows lol after that then the turtlebowl /plantpot.. there might be more then one pictureof the same thing....were babysitting my oldest daughters 7 month old hound dog for a couple of days and spike is a nervious wreak lol Dasy is a very active puppy and she is big when we firsr let her out of her crate she was of course running whild looking for mommy and daddy and spike couldtell i was having a wee bit of troublh trying to calm her down she dragged me around a bit before i got her under control then let her out to potty. she calmed down someafterthat but i still had to wressleher a bit to get get her settled again...every thing is settled down because dasy thought she d mess with ivy the cat we h!!eard a yelp and out ran dasy lol dasy is now hidding inthe laundary room and ivy is in the kitching stairing at the landury roomdoor lol unfrountly all that wrestling around with dasy has sort ofwreakd my lefthand wrist and arm arm again i took the brace off for a bit and next time spike gowes out to the grage or to the bathroom i'll take some asprin for the pain. but oh man does it hurt! hopefuly i wont have to wrestle around with her too much over the nex few days shes a good dog shes just young but i cant let spike knowthat she sort of hurt me hed have a fit and might call the kids to come get dasy and find someplace else for her to stay while there out of town. my kids have alwys been able to count on mom..i wont chang that for any reason....even adult children feel mom is sort of indistructable..... and can handle anything that comes there way....lol the wrist hand and arm will heal it will just take a little longer

will just take a tad wee bitlongerlol


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 18, 2022)

Dragon said:


> sormebody i dont remember who asked me to post pictures of the crochet project i just finished so here they are the first one is the head of the alagator hidy box the head is unbutton so you can take the pringles box to get tothe hidy tail which is behind the pringles . the white is suppose eveto be the teeth. the next one is the alagator .standing up then the tail of the alagator and with the pringles can out. the rest are varis pictures of the alagator then the turtle change purse i wiped up when i was sitting outside then theres the alagator pencle case i dont think you can tll i somehow missed 8 rows lol after that then the turtlebowl /plantpot.. there might be more then one pictureof the same thing....were babysitting my oldest daughters 7 month old hound dog for a couple of days and spike is a nervious wreak lol Dasy is a very active puppy and she is big when we firsr let her out of her crate she was of course running whild looking for mommy and daddy and spike couldtell i was having a wee bit of troublh trying to calm her down she dragged me around a bit before i got her under control then let her out to potty. she calmed down someafterthat but i still had to wressleher a bit to get get her settled again...every thing is settled down because dasy thought she d mess with ivy the cat we h!!eard a yelp and out ran dasy lol dasy is now hidding inthe laundary room and ivy is in the kitching stairing at the landury roomdoor lol unfrountly all that wrestling around with dasy has sort ofwreakd my lefthand wrist and arm arm again i took the brace off for a bit and next time spike gowes out to the grage or to the bathroom i'll take some asprin for the pain. but oh man does it hurt! hopefuly i wont have to wrestle around with her too much over the nex few days shes a good dog shes just young but i cant let spike knowthat she sort of hurt me hed have a fit and might call the kids to come get dasy and find someplace else for her to stay while there out of town. my kids have alwys been able to count on mom..i wont chang that for any reason....even adult children feel mom is sort of indistructable..... and can handle anything that comes there way....lol the wrist hand and arm will heal it will just take a little longer
> View attachment 347472
> will just take a tad wee bitlongerlol
> View attachment 347480
> ...


OK, so I'm super jealous!!!! I want to do this stuff soooooooo bad!!! I even have all the stuff and even a dummies guide book for it, but I'm not very good 
Also, I'm sorry you got hurt. I work with other people's dogs and understand how that can happen when there's no ill intent from the animal. Almost broke my thumb once when a large male English cream golden took off on the leash when his parents 'just wanted to check on him' randomly. It was my dominant hand too so I almost couldn't finish my job


----------



## Dragon (Jul 20, 2022)

Srmcclure said:


> OK, so I'm super jealous!!!! I want to do this stuff soooooooo bad!!! I even have all the stuff and even a dummies guide book for it, but I'm not very good
> Also, I'm sorry you got hurt. I work with other people's dogs and understand how that can happen when there's no ill intent from the animal. Almost broke my thumb once when a large male English cream golden took off on the leash when his parents 'just wanted to check on him' randomly. It was my dominant hand too so I almost couldn't finish my job


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 20, 2022)

They are all amazing !! I can't decide which I love the most - maybe the turtle plant pot holder. I've been looking forward to seeing them since you mentioned them before. I'm really sorry about your wrist, though - you are too precious to get hurt and knocked about so much.
I do hope Sheba is well - and Sissy, of course.
Angie


----------



## Dragon (Jul 20, 2022)

ahh its a shame we live so far apart....if we lived closer maybe id be able to help you get better at it.... One thing to remember is i have been crocheting for 50 some odd years....as you know pratice makes close to perfect lol like i said somehow i managed to miss 8 rows from the pattern i was using to make the alagator and frountly the rows i missed wore simple rows that only lengthened the body so instead of tearing the whole first side of the alagator i just worked the second side of the body until it was the same length as the first side. i simply HATE it when i have to tear out my work and then start all over again!!! and yes even experenced crocheters have to do that from time to time....juat keep practing...it will come in time.... for the most part i use patterns for my crocheting....the turtle change purse im sure you could make if you know how to crochet in the round. the cange purse is basically 2 ccochet circles of the same side.....the head is just 2 rows of single crochet and then just 3-5 stitches on the 3d and bind off.... all for legs are just 2 crochet rows at whatever length you want....the tail is one row of crochet then slip stich 2or 3 stitches then finish sc along the rest of the tail....once thats done just sew the head feet and tail to one of the circles after that decide where your opening will be then sew the second shell to the one with the limbs being sure to leave one side opened then sew a zipper where the opening is and your done...the alagator pencle holder and the turtle flower pot i made from a pattern....... my hand is doing much better today....and spike is now the inforcer lol you see a few years back i adopted a german shepord who had been terrablyed abused for several years.....wed had her a comfortable months and i had finally gotten her to the point where she could sit besides me on the floor (she only felt safe in one cornor of the living room) anyway i have a cloth belt i tie around my waist when i have the dogs on lish with the leashes are looped on the belt so even if i drop there leashes they cant get away from me as they areattatched to me lol well we wore sitting there and a big truck or motercycle went by and it was very loud....when it did it scared the dog and she darted back into her safe corner and since she was attatched to me i was draged along with her....unfrountly for me our rectangler footstool was also in her path of retreat and guess who hit the corner of the foot stool.....how i managed to get up and walk across the room to my chair i dont know but after sitting therefor a few minutes the pain hit and i couldnt move let alone getup.....so we had to call an ambulice was called and off tothe hospital we went.....turns out when i het the cornor of the footstool i broke the ribs on my left side and punchtured my left lung.....i stayed i was in the hsopital 3 days then sent home....the very next day spike went to do laundary and i was home alone....i was to take it easy so i was basicaly just sitting in my chair watching....but eventually natured called and i had to go lol well on my way back to the livingroom all of a sudden i couldnt breath....i managed to get into the livingroom and dile 911 and get out the words cant breath before i went down when i woke up there wore 3 strange men around me


----------



## Dragon (Jul 20, 2022)

Dragon said:


> ahh its a shame we live so far apart....if we lived closer maybe id be able to help you get better at it.... One thing to remember is i have been crocheting for 50 some odd years....as you know pratice makes close to perfect lol like i said somehow i managed to miss 8 rows from the pattern i was using to make the alagator and frountly the rows i missed wore simple rows that only lengthened the body so instead of tearing the whole first side of the alagator i just worked the second side of the body until it was the same length as the first side. i simply HATE it when i have to tear out my work and then start all over again!!! and yes even experenced crocheters have to do that from time to time....juat keep practing...it will come in time.... for the most part i use patterns for my crocheting....the turtle change purse im sure you could make if you know how to crochet in the round. the cange purse is basically 2 ccochet circles of the same side.....the head is just 2 rows of single crochet and then just 3-5 stitches on the 3d and bind off.... all for legs are just 2 crochet rows at whatever length you want....the tail is one row of crochet then slip stich 2or 3 stitches then finish sc along the rest of the tail....once thats done just sew the head feet and tail to one of the circles after that decide where your opening will be then sew the second shell to the one with the limbs being sure to leave one side opened then sew a zipper where the opening is and your done...the alagator pencle holder and the turtle flower pot i made from a pattern....... my hand is doing much better today....and spike is now the inforcer lol you see a few years back i adopted a german shepord who had been terrablyed abused for several years.....wed had her a comfortable months and i had finally gotten her to the point where she could sit besides me on the floor (she only felt safe in one cornor of the living room) anyway i have a cloth belt i tie around my waist when i have the dogs on lish with the leashes are looped on the belt so even if i drop there leashes they cant get away from me as they areattatched to me lol well we wore sitting there and a big truck or motercycle went by and it was very loud....when it did it scared the dog and she darted back into her safe corner and since she was attatched to me i was draged along with her....unfrountly for me our rectangler footstool was also in her path of retreat and guess who hit the corner of the foot stool.....how i managed to get up and walk across the room to my chair i dont know but after sitting therefor a few minutes the pain hit and i couldnt move let alone getup.....so we had to call an ambulice was called and off tothe hospital we went.....turns out when i het the cornor of the footstool i broke the ribs on my left side and punchtured my left lung.....i stayed i was in the hsopital 3 days then sent home....the very next day spike went to do laundary and i was home alone....i was to take it easy so i was basicaly just sitting in my chair watching....but eventually natured called and i had to go lol well on my way back to the livingroom all of a sudden i couldnt breath....i managed to get into the livingroom and dile 911 and get out the words cant breath before i went down when i woke up there wore 3 strange men around me


and spike was just walking in the door.....another amblance ride to the hospital and this time i was there about 3 weeks and then the sent a nurse out to check on me once a week and eventuly a phycial therpiest came out once a week.....it took me little over a year to recover from that....and then of course we had to send the dog back to the foster home she came from because i was the only oneshe even half way trusted and i was on bed rest.... the hospital wound up paying a hefty fine for sending me home to soon inorder to save money.... frountly the dogs foster mom adoped her and we keep in touch for several months with her giving me update on the dog...thelast picture she sent me was withher and the dogsitting together on there pontoon boat


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 20, 2022)

Dragon said:


> sormebody i dont remember who asked me to post pictures of the crochet project i just finished so here they are the first one is the head of the alagator hidy box the head is unbutton so you can take the pringles box to get tothe hidy tail which is behind the pringles . the white is suppose eveto be the teeth. the next one is the alagator .standing up then the tail of the alagator and with the pringles can out. the rest are varis pictures of the alagator then the turtle change purse i wiped up when i was sitting outside then theres the alagator pencle case i dont think you can tll i somehow missed 8 rows lol after that then the turtlebowl /plantpot.. there might be more then one pictureof the same thing....were babysitting my oldest daughters 7 month old hound dog for a couple of days and spike is a nervious wreak lol Dasy is a very active puppy and she is big when we firsr let her out of her crate she was of course running whild looking for mommy and daddy and spike couldtell i was having a wee bit of troublh trying to calm her down she dragged me around a bit before i got her under control then let her out to potty. she calmed down someafterthat but i still had to wressleher a bit to get get her settled again...every thing is settled down because dasy thought she d mess with ivy the cat we h!!eard a yelp and out ran dasy lol dasy is now hidding inthe laundary room and ivy is in the kitching stairing at the landury roomdoor lol unfrountly all that wrestling around with dasy has sort ofwreakd my lefthand wrist and arm arm again i took the brace off for a bit and next time spike gowes out to the grage or to the bathroom i'll take some asprin for the pain. but oh man does it hurt! hopefuly i wont have to wrestle around with her too much over the nex few days shes a good dog shes just young but i cant let spike knowthat she sort of hurt me hed have a fit and might call the kids to come get dasy and find someplace else for her to stay while there out of town. my kids have alwys been able to count on mom..i wont chang that for any reason....even adult children feel mom is sort of indistructable..... and can handle anything that comes there way....lol the wrist hand and arm will heal it will just take a little longer
> View attachment 347472
> will just take a tad wee bitlongerlol
> View attachment 347480
> ...


Lol looks like you been busy  very cute


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 20, 2022)

Dragon said:


> and spike was just walking in the door.....another amblance ride to the hospital and this time i was there about 3 weeks and then the sent a nurse out to check on me once a week and eventuly a phycial therpiest came out once a week.....it took me little over a year to recover from that....and then of course we had to send the dog back to the foster home she came from because i was the only oneshe even half way trusted and i was on bed rest.... the hospital wound up paying a hefty fine for sending me home to soon inorder to save money.... frountly the dogs foster mom adoped her and we keep in touch for several months with her giving me update on the dog...thelast picture she sent me was withher and the dogsitting together on there pontoon boat


Holy cow! That's is an adventure and a half!
I'm so glad you are ok now!
I will have to sit down and try crochet again. I got frustrated and had to walk away for a while lol. My husband gives me crap about it lol. He sees my bag and teases me 
I see all these cute things made and say I wanna make that! Thats adorable! I try and it ends up looking like a cat played with my string


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 20, 2022)

Srmcclure said:


> Holy cow! That's is an adventure and a half!
> I'm so glad you are ok now!
> I will have to sit down and try crochet again. I got frustrated and had to walk away for a while lol. My husband gives me crap about it lol. He sees my bag and teases me
> I see all these cute things made and say I wanna make that! Thats adorable! I try and it ends up looking like a cat played with my string


I've been crocheting for about that many years too and some projects just wind up worse than a cat playing with it  you just keep on keeping on stitching


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 20, 2022)

This is too funny. Joe found a cook book and I'm confiscating it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 20, 2022)

Not at all what I thought I was going to see.
Those are fun items.
I'd Imagined another post with tortoises wearing hats and clothes.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 20, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I've been crocheting for about that many years too and some projects just wind up worse than a cat playing with it  you just keep on keeping on stitching


Do you guys have suggestions on videos or something I can watch to try again? All my family that knows how lives out of state 
I have no one to teach me. I had a friend whose step mom tried, but she couldn't slow herself down enough to help lol
I'm a very visual learner and I usually have to mess up a lot first


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 20, 2022)

Srmcclure said:


> Do you guys have suggestions on videos or something I can watch to try again? All my family that knows how lives out of state
> I have no one to teach me. I had a friend whose step mom tried, but she couldn't slow herself down enough to help lol
> I'm a very visual learner and I usually have to mess up a lot first


I'll try to post you some. I'm the same way about mistakes and something new but mistakes are as good as successful because they are a part of learning. You can't make mistakes if you don't even try


----------



## Dragon (Jul 21, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> This is too funny. Joe found a cook book and I'm confiscating it.
> View attachment 347569


oh what a wounderful find!!! any star wars fan would love it!


----------



## Dragon (Jul 21, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> gagI'll try to post you some. I'm the same way about mistakes and something new but mistakes are as good as successful because they are a part of learning. You can't make mistakes if you don't even try


my mom tried to teach me to crochet for years but she used crochet cotten and i could never really see what she was trying to show, it wasnt until high school after i gotglasses and took home ex that i learned the basic....after that i did much better, do you by any chance use facebook? my youngest daughter got me a portal when she moved out of state.....so we could do vido chats....you dont need a portal to do the vido chats....as long as both people are on face book at the same time you vido chat....but because at that time i was seldom on the computers ( DO to cronic migrines) she got me the portal soany time shewas the computer she could call me on the portal weather i was on line or not....iv taught people how to medatate through chats and email....dont know if i could teach you to crochet with vido chats or or not but id be willing to give it a try if you are..... youd just have to tell me what you already know and then we could go from there....when iv taught people in person i would usuly have them get a g or h hook and 4 ply yarn and then since its boaring just making samples i tried to have a project they would do and finish ...the first lesson is always learning to make the chain st and single crochet and the project is usuly a pot holder.


----------



## Dragon (Jul 21, 2022)

Dragon said:


> my mom tried to teach me to crochet for years but she used crochet cotten and i could never really see what she was trying to show, it wasnt until high school after i gotglasses and took home ex that i learned the basic....after that i did much better, do you by any chance use facebook? my youngest daughter got me a portal when she moved out of state.....so we could do vido chats....you dont need a portal to do the vido chats....as long as both people are on face book at the same time you vido chat....but because at that time i was seldom on the computers ( DO to cronic migrines) she got me the portal soany time shewas the computer she could call me on the portal weather i was on line or not....iv taught people how to medatate through chats and email....dont know if i could teach you to crochet with vido chats or or not but id be willing to give it a try if you are..... youd just have to tell me what you already know and then we could go from there....when iv taught people in person i would usuly have them get a g or h hook and 4 ply yarn and then since its boaring just making samples i tried to have a project they would do and finish ...the first lesson is always learning to make the chain st and single crochet and the project is usuly a pot holder.





Cathie G said:


> I'll try to post you some. I'm the same way about mistakes and something new but mistakes are as good as successful because they are a part of learning. You can't make mistakes if you don't even try


lol even advanced crocheters mess up!! lol iv been crocheting for decaides and i still mess up! and i still dont like it lol


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 21, 2022)

Dragon said:


> my mom tried to teach me to crochet for years but she used crochet cotten and i could never really see what she was trying to show, it wasnt until high school after i gotglasses and took home ex that i learned the basic....after that i did much better, do you by any chance use facebook? my youngest daughter got me a portal when she moved out of state.....so we could do vido chats....you dont need a portal to do the vido chats....as long as both people are on face book at the same time you vido chat....but because at that time i was seldom on the computers ( DO to cronic migrines) she got me the portal soany time shewas the computer she could call me on the portal weather i was on line or not....iv taught people how to medatate through chats and email....dont know if i could teach you to crochet with vido chats or or not but id be willing to give it a try if you are..... youd just have to tell me what you already know and then we could go from there....when iv taught people in person i would usuly have them get a g or h hook and 4 ply yarn and then since its boaring just making samples i tried to have a project they would do and finish ...the first lesson is always learning to make the chain st and single crochet and the project is usuly a pot holder.


Dang.... I don't have a Facebook 
I try to stay away from a lot of social media's because it honestly stresses me out 
It's one way I keep my life as drama free as I can get it ( I have a 13yr old boy so there's only so much I can do about that though )
I have those hooks and yarn though I'm 99% sure!


----------



## Dragon (Jul 21, 2022)

ahh i FINALLY figured out how to get my graph patterns easer!! yea!! when i download them there usuly in black and white which is why i have to transfer the pattern to regular graph paper....my old brain say hey why dont you just load the pattern into your printshop program and just put the graph patter in a lighter color and THEN all you hae to do is number the squares once in the colors you want each section then scan it back into the computer and wal la!! your ready to crochet lol iv already got a deer pattern charted out for my gf up north now im off to do a star wars pattern for my son in law and my pastors son...


----------



## Dragon (Jul 22, 2022)

Srmcclure said:


> Dang.... I don't have a Facebook
> I try to stay away from a lot of social media's because it honestly stresses me out
> It's one way I keep my life as drama free as I can get it ( I have a 13yr old boy so there's only so much I can do about that though )
> I have those hooks and yarn though I'm 99% sure!


i competely understand about the stress....i have panic anxity with agoraphobia and yes social media can be very stressful!! i use it mainly because my children are all grown and all use facebook so i can sort of still keep my eye on them lol i know theres another way a person can i think do vido chatting....but i dont remember what it is off hand....i will get on face book and ask my kids....theres more then one way to skin a cat although i have no idea why anyone would want to skin a cat! lol shudder hugging my little ivy lol if its possable we will find a way to help you..... turtals are defently better then me just trying to tell you how to do it.... i'll keep thinking on it there must be some way....i had my 3d printer over a year before i finally found someone who could help me with in in the mean time can you tell what part seems to be giving you trouble? when a friend of mine was haveing trouble she explined what she couldnt understand so i took some pictures showing her what i thought she was getting messed up on....it was in trying to know just where to insert the hook...so i just showed her a picture of a sc stitch and then circled the 2 top parts of the sc which look sort of like a v and then a picture of the bottom part ofthe sc and then a picture ofthe hook going into the hole under the 2 v s at the top if that makes any sense.....the pictures helped her figure out what she was doing wrong and how to do it propertly... i'll talk to my kids and a few other people and see if we can come up with something!


----------



## zolasmum (Jul 22, 2022)

Dragon said:


> and spike was just walking in the door.....another amblance ride to the hospital and this time i was there about 3 weeks and then the sent a nurse out to check on me once a week and eventuly a phycial therpiest came out once a week.....it took me little over a year to recover from that....and then of course we had to send the dog back to the foster home she came from because i was the only oneshe even half way trusted and i was on bed rest.... the hospital wound up paying a hefty fine for sending me home to soon inorder to save money.... frountly the dogs foster mom adoped her and we keep in touch for several months with her giving me update on the dog...thelast picture she sent me was withher and the dogsitting together on there pontoon boat


That's a nice end to a very painful story - please don't do these reckless things any more - I'm so glad Spike is around, otherwise what else might you manage to do to yourself !!
You are much too precious to get smashed up !
Angie x


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 22, 2022)

Srmcclure said:


> Dang.... I don't have a Facebook
> I try to stay away from a lot of social media's because it honestly stresses me out
> It's one way I keep my life as drama free as I can get it ( I have a 13yr old boy so there's only so much I can do about that though )
> I have those hooks and yarn though I'm 99% sure!


I'm going to try and use my little feit camera and post you short videos here on TFO with the basic stitches. Starting with a thicker yarn is best. I'm trying to figure out a place to set the camera up from behind me so the video will be the same as what you will see when you are trying to do it. I don't do Facebook either.


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 22, 2022)

Dragon said:


> ahh i FINALLY figured out how to get my graph patterns easer!! yea!! when i download them there usuly in black and white which is why i have to transfer the pattern to regular graph paper....my old brain say hey why dont you just load the pattern into your printshop program and just put the graph patter in a lighter color and THEN all you hae to do is number the squares once in the colors you want each section then scan it back into the computer and wal la!! your ready to crochet lol iv already got a deer pattern charted out for my gf up north now im off to do a star wars pattern for my son in law and my pastors son...


Where there's a will there's a way right  too funny  sounds like something I'd figure out one way or another


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 22, 2022)

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to try and use my little feit camera and post you short videos here on TFO with the basic stitches. Starting with a thicker yarn is best. I'm trying to figure out a place to set the camera up from behind me so the video will be the same as what you will see when you are trying to do it. I don't do Facebook either.


You all are so amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 22, 2022)

Srmcclure said:


> You all are so amazing!!!!!!!


So are you. ! I think this will be fun all the way around. I can see how to do the videos. Thank you for the inspiration.  when I bring my little feit camera in for beddy bye I'll play around and figure out how to do a how to video. Camera in just the right spot. I'll have to post them to my 44 years old son too that keeps bugging me for stitching tips


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 22, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not at all what I thought I was going to see.
> Those are fun items.
> I'd Imagined another post with tortoises wearing hats and clothes.


That's next


----------

